# Video Card Overlapping Motherboard



## Balemore (Aug 11, 2010)

*As a disclaimer, this post involves the topics of both Video Cards and Motherboards, but is most pertinently regarding the latter*

Dear TSF,

I recently purchased a video card (Nvidia EVGA 250 GTS 1GB 2PCI) and a new PSU (irrelevant), so as to enhance my current computer's (HP m8100n) capabilities. To ease the burden for what responders may avail me, I made sure that my computer can handle the video card; chipset, pW, etc. However, during installation of my new EVGA video card, I made the disappointing discovery that the video card overlaps the power outlets for the hard drive (which is on the motherboard). Now, I am relatively foreign to the tech world so bear with me. But does the EVGA blocking the hard drive's power ports mean that I need a new hard drive, or motherboard, or case, or what?

Hope to hear from someone soon!
Thanks!

- Balemore


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Balemore said:


> the video card overlaps the power outlets for the hard drive


Do you mean the SATA ports? If the card is not blocking all four of them, move your HD cable to an open connector. Also, you could use SATA cables with a right angle plug.


----------



## Synysterblk (Aug 10, 2010)

This is just a picture I pulled off of google, but the red box indicates the general area where your graphics card would go. And the purple boxes indicate where your HDD can be. gcavan is saying move the HDD up or down as necessary.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

> gcavan is saying move the HDD up or down as necessary.


@ Synysterblk: NO. I am not saying that. Refer to the diagram, above, of the OP's motherboard. Some or all of the SATA connectors may be blocked by a 10 inch long video card. I believe the OP is simply confused as to the function of the SATA connectors.


----------



## Synysterblk (Aug 10, 2010)

Ohhhh I see, so it's blocking the actual ports on the board. I thought he meant it was overlapping the sata on the HDD backside.

It can't be blocking EVERY port, can it?


----------



## struby (Jul 8, 2010)

based on that diagram I would think that would be one BEEFY video card to block all of them, but maybe the one or two it doesn' block are in use. I'm surprised its long enough to cause an issue. I would also think that the angled plug might work, although I would guess it will be difficult to take in and out with the video card in.


----------



## Synysterblk (Aug 10, 2010)

I've never heard of anything like it XD


----------



## Balemore (Aug 11, 2010)

Firstly, thanks much for all of the quick replies. Secondly, gcavan's clarification was correct; it is the SATA ports that are being blocked (just about all four of them)-- unfortunately, I don't really understand their function. Thirdly, I have a few pictures here that will display the problem... and yes, the Video Card is quite "beefy."

Well, the pictures are in attachments.. it seems my internet ineptness cannot manage to present them in the post. 

The first picture--CAV1--is an Aerial View of my computer.
The second picture--CAV3--is a close-up of the graphics card and SATA1 port.

*Key:* Red is the Graphics card
Green is SATA1
Blue is Fully Blocked SATA ports 2, 3, and 4

From the pictures, one may be able to tell that the SATA1 port is relatively accessible, and I have been able to plug the power supply (or whatever) into it but not entirely. The plug ends up going in very awkwardly, but it seems to go in. This brings me to my next point: Do I need both plugged in? Or will I be able to manage with one?


----------



## struby (Jul 8, 2010)

if you step on the back of the gpu, and apply upward pressure, it should eventually bend or break, then it might fit, but at this point you are thinking "but then my gpu won't work," fortunately that is all according to my plan, in which you get a smaller card. Please don't actually do that I will feel really bad. how much clearance is under the back of the card, does it look like something like below could fit under it, perhaps if you take the video card out, plug it in, and then put the video card back in: Before you open this, know my cable knowledge is limited, and this might not be the right cable, I just picked some angled SATA cable out to show, anyone else have a better one? 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...81010&cm_re=sata_angle-_-12-381-010-_-Product

Side note, I just built my first computer a month or two ago. The only video card experience I had was replacing mine like 4 years ago, or whenever guild wars came out, and when I ordered the 5770 for my new comp, my friend pulled it out of the box and I was like when the crap did video cards get so humongogigantic.

Does anyone know if they sell anything that will raise or boost the pci port up a bit, so that he might be able to manage a cable under it?


----------



## Synysterblk (Aug 10, 2010)

Can your HDD run off of Molar 4-pin power? LOL


----------



## Balemore (Aug 11, 2010)

Err, sorry, but I'm a bit fuzzy on what HDD is and "Molar" etc. As I previous stated, I'm relatively un-savvy with hardware.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Those are not for power but are the signal connectors. You will need access to one for each SATA drive you have. Your best option will be to use cables with right angle plugs. Alternatively you could get a plug-in SATA card.



Synysterblk said:


> I've never heard of anything like it XD


Things like this do happen. Especially given the physical size of the coolers on some high end cards. Take a look at some of the 890 chipset motherboards. Many manufacturers are mounting the SATA connectors at right angles to the board.

edit: HDD = hard disk drive
molar= I believe he refers to the 4 pin Molex (manufacturer name) connectors from your power supply. Looks like this:










> anything that will raise or boost the pci port up a bit


Like some sort of riser card? Don't think they make 'em.


----------



## Balemore (Aug 11, 2010)

You're a fount of good advice gcavan, thanks. I've just returned from Microcenter with two angled SATA cables. Regarding those, do I need to plug in two? And what exactly does the number of plugged-in SATA cables do? Speaking of which, there are two that were plugged in originally.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The Sata cables are what transfers the data from the hard or DVD drives to the PC, the angled plug will plug into the motherboard under the video card and the other end plugs into the drive, remove the existing cable from the Motherboard on one end and the drive on the other replace it with the new cable, then do the next one, if they have a little locking latch make sure to press it to release while unplugging the cable.


----------



## Balemore (Aug 11, 2010)

Huzzah! Victory! I was able to fit both of them beneath the video card. Thanks again everyone. And I've another question--albeit far more trivial--if anyone is willing to answer it: Is there a specific band I need to use to keep all of my cords together (so that they don't spill over onto my fans and whatnot)? Or can I just use a rubber band?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Plastic Tie wraps(Radio Shack, Hardware stores) would be better rubber bands dry out and fall apart after awhile.


----------



## Balemore (Aug 11, 2010)

Have a few of those sitting around. Thanks much.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

If the PC pictured is the one in question get a new PSU before you turn it on. That Besteq won't survive.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

PC is the one in post#8. If that is a Besteq PSU, ebackhus is correct. Get rid of it.


----------



## Balemore (Aug 11, 2010)

Hey Folks,

Regarding the PSU in my computer, it's a Silverline 550W and I'm curious as to which computer ebackhus is referring. The enclosed pictures in post #8 are, of course, pictures of my computer. The picture in post #3 is random. Anyhow, my computer is running fine and has been for several days now.


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

I believe he was referring to the standard Bestec psu's that came in many OEM machines, most notably e-machines, where they were notorious for spectacular deaths, often taking out the motherboard with them.

On the cable management front, twist ties also work, I never toss the ones that come on cables, they all get recycled into builds.


----------

